# santa rode in on a rzr with new rims and tires



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

mery christmas to me and the wife. lets see what santa brought you guys and gals early this year.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can't link to pictures in your email....


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

so lets trythis again. i just rembered my photo bucket password. if it works look in the 2012 rzr s 800 file. this is what we got for christmas this year, along with some new 14 inch m20 kore rims, 30x14 black mambas. just need to get it snorkeled and a winch before mud nats and if the money falls in the right places from taxes this year maby some tunes if im lucky. 2012 rzr s 800 Photos by muddaholic09 | Photobucket


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wonderind if anybody had run into the front tires rubbing the finder flair. Cause mine is going to at full turn it is about a 1/4 inch away from it. The shocks are 3/4 of the way up and I dont want to go any more on them. So would a 2-3 inch lift or foward a arms be the best solution. I would prefer neither. I would like to just trim some on the front but not sure what to trim or how much. So if anybody has ever done that please let me know.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

Another ? I have is were do you get the cupholders that are up on top of the dash on a rzr. I see them all the time in videos but cant find any.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The fwd a-arms would be the most effective way to fix rubbing, but trimming the inside of the flares will work too. The ole lady's rzr is trimmed, no lift, and runs 31s. It does rub a little from time to time, but not bad enough to hurt anything. And the cup holders are simple, go to Academy, Walmart, etc and buy drop-in cup holders, use hole saw to make holes on dash, and drop em in.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> The fwd a-arms would be the most effective way to fix rubbing, but trimming the inside of the flares will work too. The ole lady's rzr is trimmed, no lift, and runs 31s. It does rub a little from time to time, but not bad enough to hurt anything. And the cup holders are simple, go to Academy, Walmart, etc and buy drop-in cup holders, use hole saw to make holes on dash, and drop em in.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Any pics of it trimmed.....lol I had too


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Pics of what trimmed? The rzr or her? 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

muddaholic 09 said:


> Just wonderind if anybody had run into the front tires rubbing the finder flair. Cause mine is going to at full turn it is about a 1/4 inch away from it. The shocks are 3/4 of the way up and I dont want to go any more on them. So would a 2-3 inch lift or foward a arms be the best solution. I would prefer neither. I would like to just trim some on the front but not sure what to trim or how much. So if anybody has ever done that please let me know.


You could always call SupErAtV an get the spring spacers for it think it on lifts it an inch maybe two and RDC has spacers well they had them for my 800 rzr and they were 1/2 inch and 1 inch I believe and pretty reasonable on price think like 60 bucks for a pare but not sure if RDC has them for the rzr s but its worth checking into 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Pics of what trimmed? The rzr or her?
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


I don't care about the rzr lol.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

The razers with big wheels, can they climb walls like the old hummers?


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

kygreen said:


> The razers with big wheels, can they climb walls like the old hummers?
> Humvee Climbing Vertical Wall 1 - YouTube


Ya just lock the rzr in put it against a tree and hit the gas a lil bit and it be sittin on the rear bumper seen my buddy do it on his rzr but it still don't compare to a hummer 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------

